# Life without Bear



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope we are doing the right thing but we have made an appt for the vet for to put Bear our black rotti/retriever to sleep, she is 13 and just yesteday she couldnt get up anymore on her back legs, she has been going downhill for a year now so we know its time but our GSD Boo is already sad, i am sure she knows what is going on, makes you almost wonder when this happens if you ever want another dog but i am concerned about Boo needing a playmate as she is not quite 2.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My prayers go out to you, your family and Boo...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry 
It's one of the hardest decisions for us to make as well.

Yes, Boo will know and grieve as well...it will do her good to have another playmate, when you are ready.

Nothing can replace the one you lose but, might help Boo. And you.

I'm so sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is the greatest gift we can give even though its so hard on us. Please take care ,my thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I lost my Boo, a black lab a couple years ago. I'm sorry you have to go through this I knew that Boo was going down hill and my other dog really got used to having another dog around so I got a golden retriever puppy. Boo was around for about 3 months after I got the puppy, but I think it made it easier on everyone...pets included, when Boo left us. And Boo actually got to play with the puppy and he taught him lots of stuff in that 3 months...the puppy(my Tannor) really looked up to him.



A picture of Tannor hiding from the vacuum...Boo was his "protector"

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words, this didnt turn out to be a good weekend but she had a great life and was loved beyond words and i think she knows that..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Bear


----------

